# The first album you purchased was?



## Ricci

*The first album you purchased and the media it was on was?*

I was wondering what everyone's first record that you actually went out and bought with your own money was? I bet it says a lot about where you come from and what kind of person you are. 

Mine was...on tape...drum roll please...


















































I used money from cutting grass and had my sister's older friend buy it for me (I was 10 at the time). That album is waaay mature for a 10yr old and I couldn't believe some of the stuff I heard on there! I had to hide it from my mom. Me and my sister jammed that tape until it wore out some years later. It still brings back very strong memories for me.


----------



## Sonnie

I believe my first albums were from Columbia House, so it would have been a group of albums. However, I can't remember what they were. I believe I was about 14-15, which would have been around 1975-76. I know I was a big Elvis fan back then, so I figure it would have included an Elvis album. It seems like I remember Elton John's Goodbye Yellow Brick Road was another one.


----------



## OvalNut

Good question!

I was 12 at the time, and mine was....











Tim
:drive:


----------



## Rambo4

At 10, this was my first purchase:



Man I miss that guy.


----------



## thxgoon

and









Bought them both before I even had a CD player. I think I was 12 and bought them with paper route money


----------



## atledreier

It was vinyl, and it was Kim Wilde. It was back in '86, I was 12 and the album was all over the radio. I still have that album, and I still like it. There's something special about your first time anything. My first stereo system still exist in the family too, and it still works. The CD-player has bought the farm, but the rest is fine.


----------



## premiumplus

Heh heh heh,

Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Heart's Club Band:R:R:R


----------



## Ricci

Good stuff all around. We've got some Mellencamp, some Boston, Elton John...
Seems like everyone remembers what that first purchase was too.


----------



## nova

Hmmm,... not positive this was the first, but I think it was. Musta been about '77. Dunno what it says about me or where I come from though :bigsmile: Yup, vinyl.....that one and a whole bunch of others are down in the basement. Only record player I have left is a big old RCA Victrola console unit,...talk about a warm sound. Needless to say, I very rarely listen to any of my vinyl collection anymore.


----------



## drumdude

AC/DC - Highway to Hell Aerosmith - Toys in the Attic

















On Vinyl of course. cause 8-tracks got eaten too easy.


----------



## Ricci

I like how everyone is noting the format that the album was purchased on too. Whether it was vinyl, 8 track, tape, or cd. I wonder what a 15 yr old would say? "I just bought the new Killers album download(Wav files?)".


----------



## Tonto

*Re: The first album you purchased and the media it was on was?*

That's easy, Supertramp...(1)Even In The Quietest Moments & (2) Crime Of The Century. Bought them both at the same time, back in the late 70's during college @ FSU. Great music for great times! Still 2 of my favorites.


----------



## SteveB

1964:










Seems like I spent $2.99, not sure though.


----------



## rcarlton

Mine was _Toys in the Attic_. Bought it at State Discount for $2.99 on Grand River Avenue in East Lansing! Before that my sister bought all the records we had...Alice Cooper 45rpm _Elected_, some John Lennon and Yoko Ono, _Jesus Christ Superstar_, _Winchester Cathedral_....

I had an 8-track recorder and borrowed records from friends...why buy?


----------



## DRB

"The Doors". Vinyl. Mono. :R


----------



## lcaillo

I have a hard time recalling, but I think it was Led Zeppelin II.


----------



## mrsollars

Pixies - Doolittle.

4th grade birthday party. (this would be a 'cd' .....so an album from 'my time' )


----------



## zoinks

Deep Purple - Machine Head


----------



## brucek

ENGLANDS NEWEST HIT MAKERS - THE ROLLING STONES 

This was their first album and mine too. I got it in 1964. 

I wore the thing out. Before that I only had 45 singles.










brucek


----------



## walmat

I was 11 years old and it was KISS Destroyer.


----------



## ironglen

I listened to my bro's music early on (lucky for me it was RnR) This first cassette was bought with money I saved from lunch money at the age of 12. Each week I was given $7, each week I saved $2 towards RnR music. I've got their music from the early 70's til now-they're STILL rocking:yes:


----------



## robbo266317

My first vinyl was Skyhooks - Living in the Seventies. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skyhooks
Closely followed by Black Sabbath Vol. 4

My last purchase was Erykah Badu - Baduizm


----------



## sparky77

Like Sonnie, I ordered from Columbia House, ordered 12 tapes, don't remember all of them, but I do remember that "The Simpsons Sing The Blues" was one of them. As for my wife, her first was a Three Dog Night 8 track. Obviously she is a little older than I am.


----------



## number 5

My first album was Bill Withers, Still Bill, LP, 1972. I think my next was Jethro Tull, Thick as a Brick, LP, 1972. I bought it to do a book report for a high school English class. After that I got into Jazz for several years, kicking it off with Herbie Hancock, Head Hunters, LP, 1973, Maynard Fergusen, etc.

But I was buying Top 40 singles on cassette tape as far back as 1968 with money I made mowing lawns. I really don't recall what I bought first, but I remember buying singles like Manfred Mann, Mighty Quinn, The Beatles, Hey Jude, etc.


----------



## STRONGBADF1

Not positive but I believe it was _Rush - Moving Pictures_ on vinyl...it's been awhile.


----------



## graphicguy

I know that I was perusing a college campus (where I would eventually become a student, myself) and found some folks having a garage sale. I was still a teen (16, maybe?). Found a wooden crate full of albums that the seller didn't want to move back home (spring, right after school was out).

I remember I didn't have a lot of money on me (again, I was a teen). But, for $10 the seller said I could pick any 5 albums out of the crate.

1. Chicago II (double album)
2. Temptations-Psychedelic Soul (another double album, and also an import, IIRC)
3. Muddy "Mississippi" Waters-Live
4. Ella Fitzgerald-The Best is Yet To Come
5. The Pretenders-Learning to Crawl

Since I was riding my only wheels, a Honda 350 motorcycle, the albums were put into a back pack for the ride home. Apparently, it was hot enough outside, that by the time I got them home to play, some were warped....to the point where the tonearm looked more like a yo-yo while playing them. 

Put 3-4 encyclopedias on them and left them outside for an hour or so, and they more or less, flattened back out to where they were at least playable.

The rest of the summer, all of those albums (actually, they were only ones I owned for quite some time) got a heavy rotation of play time. Eventually, I wore them out in about 4-5 months time. But, I'll never forget those albums. Whenever I hear any cuts from any of them playing on the radio, it takes me right back to that time, and that place. All great albums, too!


----------



## Ricci

Awesome...Keep em coming.


----------



## dyohn

the first album I ever purchased myself was probably Please Please Me.


----------



## StereoClarity

Oh yeah....I was a bad to the bone 8 year old! Still a great album!


----------



## ironglen

STRONGBADF1 said:


> Not positive but I believe it was _Rush - Moving Pictures_ on vinyl...it's been awhile.


That's a goood one! I had that on vinyl too early on, along with an Iron Maiden- Phantom of the Opera single. Actually, I may have had those albums first, before the Scorpions cassette. I loved red barchetta and witch hunt.


----------



## dradius

first tape: either Onyx or Naughty By Nature.
first cd: red hot chili peppers: what hits?
first album: quicksand

what can i say, i'm an 80s baby.


----------



## Lordoftherings

The Beatles "Revolver".


----------



## lsiberian

MXPX "Life in General"


----------



## tonyvdb

Mine was the LP of Sweet comfort band their debut in 1978










Followed by a newer release of the same band Perfect Timing










The Police


----------



## TheWoat

First Tape: Public Enemy - Fear of a Black Planet
First CD: Perez Prado -Mundo Mambo


----------



## jonw440

Aerosmith "Get your wings" or
Led Zeppelin "Stairway to heaven" I must have been 12 or 13.


----------



## joaopaulomiranda

i was 9 years old, and i bought the single Carrie from the Swedish band Europe :-(
I´m 33 and now i listen to complety diferent stuff


----------



## mikeb

With my own money I think this is the one :R


----------



## Ronm1

With snow shoveling money....
Have Twangy Guitar will Travel - *Duane Eddy*
The Ventures


----------



## alanbmx

Steve Miller Band, Fly like an Eagle


----------



## tcarcio

For me it was Iron Butterfly, Inagadadavida. In case you didn't know the name was a mistake. When they first wrote the song the lead singer got drunk and was trying to sing, In the garden of Eden but it didn't come out that way. The rest is music history. :clap:


----------



## lcaillo

Mine was a cassette tape of The Beatles hits. My Mom would never let us listen to them on the radio so I was catching up. I used to borrow albums from the Library and I think the first that I did was 4 Way Street by Crosby, Stills, Nash, and Young. I was a teenager before I made enough money to be able actually buy albums and I think the first one that I did was either The Alan Parsons Project Tales of Mystery and Imagination or Wish You Were Here by Pink Floyd. All of these are still among my favorites.


----------



## Ronm1

I guess I'll expand on my vinyl list on reply 39

First cd's 

Caverna Magica - *Andreas Vollenweider*
No Borders here - *Jane Siberry*
Needed something for the Nak OM5 1st cd player

First pre recorded open reel
Truth - *Jeff Beck* 
*Big Brother & the Holding Company*
Bought at a PX in Roda,Spain for my new Sony reel to reel
Never bought another one, just recorded vinyl

Never bought a pre-recorded cassette or 8track
recorded from vinyl on realistic 8tk and/then cassette recorder
The realistic cass was shortly replaced by a Nak


----------



## Mike P.

My first album was "Jimi Hendrix - Are You Experienced". I believe the year was 1968.


----------



## bambino

The first Guns & Roses tape was my first ever:unbelievable:. Probly still floating around moms house somwhere.


----------



## kflory

Don't recall what the first one I purchased on my own, but I remember my first album at the age of 7 for Christmas, along with my first record player:









Definitely a defining moment in my life.


----------



## fitzwaddle

kflory said:


> Don't recall what the first one I purchased on my own, but I remember my first album at the age of 7 for Christmas, along with my first record player:
> 
> View attachment 25267
> 
> 
> Definitely a defining moment in my life.


I also don't remember the first I bought on my own, but I do remember asking my mom to get me a Beatles LP (my first), and she brought home Introducing The Beatles on Vee-Jay Records - I still have it in storage (with all my other vinyl that hasn't blessed a turntable in prob 15 years).


----------



## kflory

fitzwaddle said:


> I also don't remember the first I bought on my own, but I do remember asking my mom to get me a Beatles LP (my first), and she brought home Introducing The Beatles on Vee-Jay Records - I still have it in storage (with all my other vinyl that hasn't blessed a turntable in prob 15 years).


Yeah, I have not had a turntable for a couple of decades now but still have every piece of vinyl


----------



## TypeA




----------



## torceador

My first record I ever bought with my allowance was 'Stereo Dynamics to Scare the Hell out of your Neighbors'. I bought it for the cool cover, and boy, was I disappointed when I spun it. The woman on the Star Trek theme was scarier.

After I grew up a little, the first album I bought with money i worked for was Jethro Tull's Aqualung on vinyl from Gibson's (way before Wal-Mart) and I think I paid about a buck and a half. Now THAT record had some dynamics on it.

torceador


----------



## soulgolem

Our Lady Peace's Clumsy, my brother asked me to go purchase it for him when I was 11, turns out I did listen to it more than he did !


----------



## grn1969c10

"Restless Heart" on cassette tape was my first album. I no longer have it, but I have replaced it with the CD which I had to buy used because it is no longer available. How can great music just disappear? I did get to hear them perform live at the Suffolk Peanut Fest though!


----------



## Craig Simon

The Byrds Greatest Hits. Still love the sound of Roger McGuinn's 12 string Rickenbacker!


----------



## Integra8

Led Zeppelin IV.

Jeff


----------



## usrsld

While I'm sure it's not the first, it's the first I distinctly remember (bought it at GEX in Charleston, SC) - Black Sabbath: Sabbath Bloody Sabbath. Gotta love the Drew Struzan cover art! My parents hated that album. :nono:


----------



## doc5150

Kiss Alive II double record set lol, still have it packed away somewhere.


----------



## q2bon2b

Glen Campbell - Rhinestone Cowboy. The namesake song was the rage just when my family purchased a big wooden box TT and tuner combo, so that how it turned out to be the first album.


----------



## TexasNav

My first album was given to me by a couple of my friends, Tripping Daisy, Elastic Firecracker. The album art was interesting to say the least.


----------



## TCinGA

*Re: The first album you purchased and the media it was on was?*

Old thread but still active after all these years.... 

The first album I ever purchased was Grateful Dead American Beauty on goold ole' vynyl.

I took real good care of all my old records and still have this and many others. One day a turntable will make it back into the mix.


----------



## chashint

The OP suggested that your first album may say a lot about you... I certainly hope that it doesn't say too much.
It is hard to be sure, but it is quite possible that this is the first album I ever purchsed. 
Even if its not the first it is one of the first.
Please don't make to much fun of me for this confession... it was a very long time ago and I was young.
It was a LP.
The Bay City Rollers "Wouldn't You Like It"


----------



## kudo11

*Re: The first album you purchased and the media it was on was?*

guns and roses is one of my first but my very first album was sublime. and i also bought poisons album but it was used so i dont consider that my true first ablbum. i remember going home, and putting in the tape cassette and thinking, i could be a musician if i had just a little talent. im kidding, i totaly sing well.


----------



## kirstieames

I don't exactly remember but I think this was "The Fame" by Lady Gaga.


----------



## Rambo4

kirstieames said:


> I don't exactly remember but I think this was "The Fame" by Lady Gaga.


I don't care what anyone says, he's no Boy George.


----------



## blackzarg

Haha, my first CD Ever was Celebrity by NSYNC back in the 90s =)

When I go into audio two years ago the first set I bought a 38 CD collection by deutsch grammophone of Karajans symphony cycles for $70. Bargain, and still some of my favorite interpretations!


----------



## Dale Rasco

I think the first one I bought with my hard earned allowance was Billy Squier's Signs of Life.


----------



## Mik2121

mine was Oral Fixation Vol, 2 by Shakira in 2005


----------



## tesseract

I bought my first album with paper route money in the early 80's, a compilation K-tel LP filled with pop music of the day. I was only interested in ELO "Don't Bring Me Down" and Devo "Whip It". 

I played it over and over again on my mother's Magnavox console that used horns and 15" drivers. I know because I took it apart and looked. Mom wasn't as impressed with this as I was. :foottap:


----------



## putox1051

1965, with paper route money. Chose this over "Meet the Beatles".lddude:


----------



## jaymz

Whipersnappers!

*Runaround Sue *Dion and the Belmonts (vinyl, of course. What else was there?)

1961-ish

Jim


----------



## gorb

I honestly can't remember what the first cd I purchased was for sure....I'm thinking it was probably Prodigy - Fat of the Land.


----------



## Quijibo

First one I remember buying was Led Zeppelin (1) on cd. I think I was about ten or 12 still listen to it almost 20 years later. Great album.


----------



## Stitch

Aerosmith live bootleg- van halen diver down


----------



## Stitch

Rambo4 -awesome ....rotfl


----------



## Operajay

First cd I ever bought was def leppard hysteria


----------



## rab-byte

Weird Al - Alapalooza 

Don't hate I was 12 and a total geek, still am.


----------



## RayJr

I don't remeber the first record I ever bought...but I do remember the first CD I every bought.....
A timeless CD....PINK FLOYD - DARK SIDE OF THE MOON

RayJr


----------



## olddog

Bill Black and His Combo


----------



## jackfish

_Rubber Soul_ The Beatles

_Take A Ride_ Mitch Ryder and the Detroit Wheels

I was 12 years old and was talked into buying these with my paper route money by my older brother. That's OK because I had been listening to his stuff for over 4 years.


----------



## sandbagger

I am not sure but.... 

there is a very very good chance it was either Led Zep 4 or The Song Remains the Same, or possibly Kiss Rock and Roll Over..... 

from the selection listed you might guess whey I cant remember much


----------



## Stitch

Good one 'sandbagger'!! Led zep'in through the out door' Or kinks ' one for the road ' nothin like original vinyl back in the day...


----------



## black_z

A 45rpm record of Bon Jovi-Wanted Dead Or Alive for $1 at a storage building auction/flea market thingy!


----------



## Twin_Rotor

putox1051 said:


> 1965, with paper route money. Chose this over "Meet the Beatles".lddude:


Good choice! I grew up with both LPs(still have them) and I never really cared for the Beatles, but wore out all my parents' Stones albums.

First LP: Thriller by M.J.
First casset: And Justice for All by Metallica
First CD: Pretty Hate Machine by NIN

These were the first bought with my own money.


----------



## gorb

Twin_Rotor said:


> Good choice! I grew up with both LPs(still have them) and I never really cared for the Beatles, but wore out all my parents' Stones albums.
> 
> First LP: Thriller by M.J.
> First casset: And Justice for All by Metallica
> *First CD: Pretty Hate Machine by NIN*
> 
> These were the first bought with my own money.


Good choice with Pretty Hate Machine 

I do have Thriller on vinyl as well, even though I don't have a turntable


----------



## jweed

I purchased in 1968 at a sears and roebucks store for couple of bucks. I was 14 at the time. Steppenwolf Second. Bought it for Magic Carpet Ride.

http://coolalbumreview.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/steppenwolf-the-second-cover.jpg


----------



## zeplin43

Well a long time ago 1975
Dark Side Moon - P F
Jailbreak - Thin Lizzy
Now both are classics

Pity i cant post pics yet


----------

